# My wee home setup



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nothing too fancy, but after receiving Lido 2, I am not afraid to share my own set up.

Got the Stanley hip flask so that I can keep some cold brew in it. I have an access to the kettle in the lab only, so all I need to keep in my locker is a mug.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That is a great brew coffee corner.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks. Looking forward to get Wave or V60 for less complicated single cup setup for those early mornings.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought it's worth getting another snapshot of the gear as I'm considering to upgrade to the spro gear some time soon!


----------

